# Jewellery Making .. one past Hobby



## Pinky (Apr 7, 2016)

I've fashioned over 100 pieces over time, gifted the best for family/friends. Recently donated the rest to Value Village. I get heavy into any new hobby/craft, until I exhaust my interest. I wonder if others do the same.
Some images of natural stone bead and flamework bead jewellery:


----------



## Pinky (Apr 7, 2016)

A few more pieces:


----------



## Pinky (Apr 7, 2016)

Would love to see what kind of jewellery others are making


----------



## Falcon (Apr 7, 2016)

Nice work Pinky.

I've made a few pieces from sterling silver; rings, bracelets and even a mayo spoon.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 7, 2016)

Beautiful pieces.

I've always had an interest in jewelry making and watch and clock repair. Guess I was meant for a different century.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 7, 2016)

Falcon, have you ever made sterling spoon jewellery? I'd like to take classes, but they're situated so far away.
Clock and watch innards are fascinating, Phil .. even the least expensive ones are all works of art to me.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 7, 2016)

Pinky said:


> Falcon, have you ever made sterling spoon jewellery? I'd like to take classes, but they're situated so far away.
> Clock and watch innards are fascinating, Phil .. even the least expensive ones are all works of art to me.



No I haven't  Pinky.   This was awhile back; I don't doo it anymore, along with ceramics.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 7, 2016)

Beautiful stuff, Pinky.  Too bad you burned out of it.  I can relate, I went through a period where I was making quite often, but now not so much, only if I need something quick and simple. I find it just wasn't doing it for me anymore. These days, its just a bit of artwork or sewing. Don't know what part of town you are in, but there are lots of classes all around. And I find lots of tutorials on utube.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 7, 2016)

Hi Cookie .. we might be neighbours. I'm in North York. The classes I'd like to take are in The Distillery district. Still would like to make flamework beads or metal clay at a class. Just about everything I know, I learned from YouTube and internet jewellery sites. 

This woman, Connie Fox, has been a big inspiration.
https://www.jatayu.com/


----------



## Pinky (Apr 7, 2016)

I took ceramics back in the late 70's, Falcon. The only thing was, the instructor wasn't willing to allow me to experiment with the glazes. Everything I made had a white glaze   I wanted that 'dripped' appearance.

Well, the pitcher and bowl did suit the decor of the beautiful old house we lived in, which had oak floors and oak doors with beveled glass panes and the original brass keyholes and cut glass doorknobs.


----------



## jujube (Apr 7, 2016)

Great work, Pinky.  All I've ever been able to do is string beads, and not very interesting beads at that.   I have a sister who dabbled in several different kinds of crafts.....I bet she has $50,000 worth of equipment (pottery wheels, kilns, woodworking machines and jewelry-making supplies) stowed away.


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 7, 2016)

Beautiful darlin' my signature look is a bunch of bugle bead bracelets. the colors change by mood. I have beads and wire but my hands aren't as steady anymore...still might try again.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 7, 2016)

Pinky, not exactly neighbors, but I'm in the GTA, uptown. I love the lampwork beads and have a small collection.  Don't know where there are classes tho. Harbourfront Centre offers classes, as you've probably seen from their website.  I took a  short program there years ago and enjoyed working with copper/silver/brass. Have fun with it!


----------



## Pinky (Apr 7, 2016)

jujube and fur, whatever anyone makes with their own hands, is to me, Art! One of my most prized possessions is a string of beads a friend's young daughter gave me as a 'going away gift' many years ago.

Cookie, you're fortunate to live uptown. Have not been to Harbourfront in years, though used to take my daughter there a lot when she was growing up. I've incorporated copper and brass wire into some of my pieces (sterling gets costly), and also non-tarnish silver. I'd like to try my hand at hammered copper one day.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 7, 2016)

Pinky,great job! Really pretty!

A few weeks back Michaels had glass beads 90 percent off.

I managed to reach some,lol

I use them  for glass mosaics.
Planning a peacock next so they should come in handy.
Jewelry is more detailed and I don't have the patience,I prefer breaking and nipping glass.
I do glass mosaics but I also made a few mosaic  pendants.


I applaud your work and patience!

Steampunk jewelry piece are so cool also.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 8, 2016)

I love mosaics, and would love to try my hand at it sometime. Peacocks are a favourite.. I hope you will post a photo here once you're done. Fitting the mosaic pieces together takes patience!

Steampunk is very cool, I agree. I like looking at the jewellery in the Distillery (I don't buy, too $$$$).


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 8, 2016)

Pinky said:


> I love mosaics, and would love to try my hand at it sometime. Peacocks are a favourite.. I hope you will post a photo here once you're done. Fitting the mosaic pieces together takes patience!
> 
> Steampunk is very cool, I agree. I like looking at the jewellery in the Distillery (I don't buy, too $$$$).




You should try it.

If you are patient to make jewelry,then you can do mosaics. Check out some you tube videos.

Search up glass on glass mosaics.that's what I'm doing now but there is so much you can dabble with. 


Right now I'm cleaning out grout,lol

There are some talented people out there.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 8, 2016)

Pinky, your pieces are very pretty, you're very talented! :cool2:


----------



## Pinky (Apr 9, 2016)

Gee, thank you SeaBreeze 

vickyNightOwl, I've done stained leaded glass and copper foil work, but that was when I was in a house and had a basement and garage to work in. 

I don't have anywhere to do the mosaic work in our condo


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 9, 2016)

I got beads from a place just before they closed..the mini tribal bracelets. yup maybe


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 9, 2016)

Pinky said:


> Gee, thank you SeaBreeze
> 
> vickyNightOwl, I've done stained leaded glass and copper foil work, but that was when I was in a house and had a basement and garage to work in.
> 
> I don't have anywhere to do the mosaic work in our condo



I understand!  I tuurned my sons room into a craft room after I realised he wasn't moving back.There are glass pieces flying everywhere when I work in the room.

Any hobby is calming .


----------



## 911 (Apr 10, 2016)

My wife did this for a while. She had me going to bead shows and bead shops and when we would travel she would look and find out if there were any bead or jewelry making shops in the area. This went on for maybe 7-8 years, but then she discovered that she enjoyed trying to make homemade clothing more. That went well and she would donate everything that she made to different organizations. Today, she still sews, but now she does repairs and zippers, (which I guess is a real specialty), on the side to make herself a few bucks doing something that she enjoys. There is definitely a need for apparel repairs and alterations in this area.  However, it got so bad that she had to start turning people away and now limits herself to only taking in only so much work that she can complete within a week.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 10, 2016)

911, dry cleaning establishments do repairs, but for what they charge, you could buy a new piece of clothing! I'm sure your wife charges less. It does take a certain skill set to do repairs and zippers..I know, I used to sew (avoiding clothing with zippers .. easy things like pull-over sun dresses for my daughter when she was little). Your wife would definitely be making a higher profit doing repairs, than making jewellery. Has she ever made items to sell at craft shows?


----------



## Scooter848001 (Apr 30, 2016)

Lovely work  Pinky. I've always been interested in wire wrapped jewelry. I'm a complete novice so where do you suggest I start. Thanks.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 30, 2016)

Scooter, I learned by watching tutorials on YouTube, library books and purchased beginner books. Learn about wire gauges, and practice with inexpensive wire, findings and beads (don't buy too much). If you're serious, buy a set of good needle-nose pliers, as it will make a difference. One important thing, notice the hole size in the different beads. Wire wrapping pearls, you will notice a very different appearance from wire wrapping a large-hole bead which you might use as a focal bead in a necklace.

Practice, practice, practice. Have fun, and enjoy!


----------



## Myquest55 (May 9, 2016)

This all sounds like so much fun!  The photos are good - you do nice work.  For another take on this - a friend of mine spends a few Saturdays cruising yard sales and often buys a whole box of old jewelry for a few dollars.  She take it home and sorts - sometimes there is sterling and gold mixed in.  Then she takes them apart and makes new things.  Always something different in each batch!  

You also mentioned that classes are far away.  I have a suggestion - and this IS far away from most - but check out the J*ohn Campbell Folk School *in Brasstown, North Carolina. (very southwestern tip, above Georgia)   https://www.folkschool.org/   Started in the 1920s to help educate the mountain folk in better farming techniques and home making, it has evolved into a fantastic craft center.  Check out the classes - you can learn anything!!  They have 3 day (weekend), 5 day and 7 day courses.  I took a weekend class and was so impressed!  You are totally immersed in your craft for those few days and everyone is so excited to be there that the energy is catching.  We all wore nametags with our names, class and where we were from.  Meals are family style and I met the most amazing people. Attendees were of all ages and from all over the world.  They run a shuttle from the Atlanta airport, have housing on campus but you can also stay in a nearby hotel.  The "dorms" were fun too.  They also have a work-study program if you would like to stay longer.  You can work on campus for a few months and take classes for free.  A woman with sliver hair, from western Canada was there, when I was there, working all summer and sitting in on classes during her breaks.  She was having a ball!  Something to think about!


----------



## Pinky (May 9, 2016)

Myquest55, I checked out the link to John Campbell Folk School, and am impressed with the wide array of classes they teach. It sounds like a great bonding experience to boot. I can imagine living close by, and taking classes constantly 

I've used beads from old jewellery I picked up at thrift shops, inexpensive jewellery from Wal-Mart, and took apart pieces I no longer wore. Clay beads, paper beads, the choices are limitless.


----------



## Myquest55 (May 9, 2016)

Pinky - do you sell them online?  I bought a really fun beachy charm bracelet for under $25 on eBay.  Had a short e-mail conversation with the creator and she said she has the best luck selling on eBay.  Etsy has too much competition!  I have sold things on eBay - not too complicated.  You can build up a Paypal credit and use that to buy supplies or other things you need.  I made enough (with "vintage" stuff") to buy DH a few new quality shirts.  Whatever you do - glad you enjoy it!


----------



## Pinky (May 9, 2016)

No, I never went the online route. I pretty well made specifically for friends and family. You can say I'm taking a hiatus from crafting, and am now more into taking courses (like tai chi and maybe line dancing) at the senior's centre these days. Thanks for the goodwill, and, the very same to you


----------



## chic (May 14, 2016)

This is a purple amethyst pendant I made. I love the glitter of crystals.


----------



## Pinky (May 14, 2016)

Beautiful work, Chic! 

I wore purple amethyst on my wedding day. It's one of my favourite stones. It was very reasonably priced in Australia when I lived there. 

Another is citrine, and I bought a few Amber pieces for my daughter.


----------

